
Atari Video Music Teardown [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INnpnJvDXDg
======
masswerk
Also recommended, the charming, rather British presentation of the Atari Video
Music at the Techmoan channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wle0eqBwtL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wle0eqBwtL8)

------
flavio81
This is very interesting. I saw the schematics for the AVM some years ago and
the main IC (and I think _only_ IC) was an Atari custom chip. Wonder what was
inside the chip!

